# Another battery question



## S.E.Fisher (Jan 22, 2009)

I was wondering how these would work for trolling batteries:

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/998415276.html

I cannot find much information on them though


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2009)

From the listing:



> I have for sale 4 new in the box rechargable batteries for $100.00 or 2 for $175.00. They sell from the factory for $800.00...




I wonder what they were designed to be used in? I also wonder that if they're brand new, still in the box, and they sell for $800 new from the factory...................................how did he get them and why selling so cheap (compared to factory price). :-k


----------



## S.E.Fisher (Jan 22, 2009)

I found some information on them and it said that they have a design life of 12 years. I called the guy and he said that they are new in the box and approximately 4-6 months old.


----------



## ben2go (Jan 23, 2009)

Those look like industrial back up batteries for computers and servers battery packs.They would get very hot under a high amp load like when the trolling motor is pulling hard.


----------



## Macgyver (Jan 23, 2009)

https://www.apexbattery.com/marathon-battery-m12v150ft-battery-sealed-lead-acid-batteries-marathon-batteries.html


Marathon Battery M12V150FT Battery Replacement
Marathon Battery M12V150FT Battery
Item# I-SLA2618
PRODUCT PRICE
$1,159.95
Qty: 
Product Description
Marathon Battery M12V150FT Battery Replacement

The Marathon Battery M12V150FT Battery cross-references to the following:
Interstate SLA2618
Manufacturer	Interstate
Model	SLA2618
Weight	119
Volts	12
Amp-Hour	163
Length	21
Width	8.7
Height	10
Terminals	Front Accessable Copper Alloy
Warranty	1 Year
Chemistry	SLA Or VRLA Valve Regulated
Time to Ship	30 days minimum.

This is a not an original OEM battery, but a substitute that is designed to meet or exceed the original battery's specifications.


----------



## S.E.Fisher (Jan 23, 2009)

I was going to try them for my 24v setup, but really do not know now.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 26, 2009)

Weight 119. Need two for a 24VDC system 238 pounds of batteries, :shock: not counting the cranking battery if you have one.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 26, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> From the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely something along the lines of this: https://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-1026271.html


----------

